# Positioning pocket/breast imprints



## gaeabav (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi All,

I've read the posts regarding positioning imprints on t-shirts and looked at the Tee Square It and the other tool (don't remember it's name). I've even watched the videos of Lou showing you how to use the Tee Square It.

But...everyone seems to be talking about how to position a full-size chest/back imprint. And I can definitely see how these tools and instructions and tips are helpful.

However, we are contantly pulling our hair out when it comes to positioning the typical left breast imprint.

Are there any rules of thumb regarding how many inches down from the collar, how many inches in from the seam, etc?

I know the size of the imprint plays a part in positioning...so is there a center point we should be working from?

The most recent job we had to do used t-shirts sized: Youth Medium and Large, Adult Medium, Large and XL.

Please help! One of my guys as threatened to quit if I ever again make him do these without some sort of guideline.

Alicia

P.S. The employee in question was reading this over my shoulder while I was typing and corrected me by saying he is not "threatening to quit" but that "I will quit, that's a PROMISE."


----------



## lauerja (Aug 8, 2006)

You can buy a tool that will help you do this called the Embroider's buddy and they make one for youth shirts as well. Essentially it is a framer's square that you use to measure down from the top of shirt and the center over and place the design.

Check E-bay they average about $15.00 each.

I am working on my own version using a metal framer's square and hope to have it done soon.


----------



## knifemaker3 (Sep 8, 2006)

For what it's worth this is my rule of thumb for this type. I line the bottom of most graphics from 2 reference points.

#1 from the bottom of the sleeve

#2 from the left outer edge of the collar.

Imagine a line straight from the sleeve going across the shirt intersecting a line straight down from the left outer edge of the collar ( remember we are talking about the left side of the front of the shirt, not your left side as you look at it).

Depending on the size of the graphic I usually start lining up the bottom of the graphic 1" up from the bottom of the sleeve and overlapped 1/4-1/2" from the left outer edge going towards the middle of the shirt with the overlap on small and medium adult tees.

On Large and XL sizes I go up 1 1/2" up from sleeve bottom with same amount of overlap.

2XL & 3 XL I go up 2" to 2 1/2" .

Again all of this depends on the size of the graphics. You have to decide where it will look the best and then do every other shirt the same using those measurements.

Hope this helps.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

gaeabav said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've read the posts regarding positioning imprints on t-shirts and looked at the Tee Square It and the other tool (don't remember it's name). I've even watched the videos of Lou showing you how to use the Tee Square It.
> 
> ...


That's what is great about the tee square it tool. You can move it to position the pocket transfer. I go to the edge of my collar and down from the top 8 inches and start there depending on the size of the transfer. see pics.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

I come down 3" from the bottom of the collar and over 2" from the center of the shirt on a 3"x3" logo on a large adult and adjust for different sizes. For a name I come down 4" from bottom of collar and over 2" from center.

I also use Lou's teesquareit and love it, it makes things so much easier.


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

Try looking here, there is a lot of good info for design placement.

Diamond Threadworks Embroidery Placement Charts


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I agree with Dave. I also use the teesquareit for all my placements.I have said this before and will say it again the tsquareit has increased my productivity. I have 2 of them and will add them as, I add more press'. I want all my people doing the same thing. ..JB


----------



## gaeabav (Jul 3, 2007)

THANK YOU!!!!

I figured once we understood the relative placement of the the pocket imprint I would be able to use the Tee Square It. It was just figuring out the placement.

Now, all I've got to do is talk the boss into letting me buy one.

Thanks again all!

Alicia


----------



## funkytshirts (Jul 26, 2010)

Fantastic reply's guys i think i need to get myself one of these t square it things.. Do they sell them in the UK??


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

funkytshirts said:


> Fantastic reply's guys i think i need to get myself one of these t square it things.. Do they sell them in the UK??


There are 2 distributors in the UK. Union Leisure and The Transfer Press.


----------



## gadgetman2160 (Sep 12, 2014)

Hello,

Any tips on holding the logo on while bringing down the press?


----------

